# Poppiest/most fun all mountain decks 2019?



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

There is more to pop than camber profile, but with all other things being equal, traditional camber has the most pop in my experience. The other things that contribute to pop are stiffness, amount carbon fiber, etc also tend to lead to boards that transmit more vibration to the rider. Companies have gotten better at reducing those negatives, but it sounds like you might have to compromise some if pop is a priority for you.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Here's the thing, usability. The Greats is at a good spot with pop vs power to initiate. You can get poppier stuff, but its gonna take more and more power to get to it in a diminishing return way. You can get more snap out of a Mod camber or Custom X, but they're stiffer to ride everywhere else too. So if boosty boost is your number one concern then better can be had. If you want easier to access snap and more friendly ride ability then the Greats is a solid choice.


----------



## ggc100 (Aug 27, 2018)

Ride Helix is by far the poppiest board I've ever ridden. It's stiff between the inserts and mellows towards the tip and tail. I found this board to be super snappy/lively and loads insane amounts of pop. Most boards I've ridden that have insane pop are usually mega stiff from tip to tail, I don't find this to be the case with the Helix. Ride have found the perfect balance, this board rips the park/groomers to shreds but suffers a little in the powder.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

poopresearch said:


> There is more to pop than camber profile, but with all other things being equal, traditional camber has the most pop in my experience. The other things that contribute to pop are stiffness, amount carbon fiber, etc also tend to lead to boards that transmit more vibration to the rider. Companies have gotten better at reducing those negatives, but it sounds like you might have to compromise some if pop is a priority for you.


Yeah guess i need that sweet spot. Found the DOA a good pop without it being a plank. Then more recently have tried some camber boards like the free thinker that had pop but felt more plank like and less fun overall. 



Nivek said:


> Here's the thing, usability. The Greats is at a good spot with pop vs power to initiate. You can get poppier stuff, but its gonna take more and more power to get to it in a diminishing return way. You can get more snap out of a Mod camber or Custom X, but they're stiffer to ride everywhere else too. So if boosty boost is your number one concern then better can be had. If you want easier to access snap and more friendly ride ability then the Greats is a solid choice.


Oh nice - yeah that's really what i'm looking for. I don't want to massively have to load up every time i ollie - which is what i've found with some of the stiffer boards. The mod camber or mod stale is tempting but i imagine hard work with that flex rating. Looking to pop/jump/spin/boost all over the mountain. Had some stiffer boards that buck around on every bump/mogul.
Greats sounds a good choice then? Considering that or a salomon deck (assassin or assassin pro or huck knife)?



ggc100 said:


> Ride Helix is by far the poppiest board I've ever ridden. It's stiff between the inserts and mellows towards the tip and tail. I found this board to be super snappy/lively and loads insane amounts of pop. Most boards I've ridden that have insane pop are usually mega stiff from tip to tail, I don't find this to be the case with the Helix. Ride have found the perfect balance, this board rips the park/groomers to shreds but suffers a little in the powder.


I'll have a look at ride - hadn't really considered them before now. Thanks


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Have you tried Lib TRS? I don't like it in deep snow, but it's some serious fun everywhere else.

Also wanna try the B Trick Pilot this year.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

One of the poppiest boards I've been on is the salomon huck knife. Actually an awesome board I wish I didn't get rid of. However I separated my shoulder on it so I rage sold it.

Super lively though and pretty easy to overpower if you have it a bit small and are pretty strong I found. It's very light.

I specifically remember boosting a few times on it and just being surprised at getting slung into the air so nicely. It was also one of the best boards I've had for spinning, not sure why.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

sush1 said:


> One of the poppiest boards I've been on is the salomon huck knife. Actually an awesome board I wish I didn't get rid of. However I separated my shoulder on it so I rage sold it.
> 
> Super lively though and pretty easy to overpower if you have it a bit small and are pretty strong I found. It's very light.
> 
> I specifically remember boosting a few times on it and just being surprised at getting slung into the air so nicely. It was also one of the best boards I've had for spinning, not sure why.


I tend to find the lib tech line to be quite heavy - not been a huge fan in the past. 

Interesting - very tempted by the huck knife.
It's cheaper than the salomon assassin and i've heard people compare it to the D.O.A.

I am worried it may be too soft to be a true all mountain deck though?
Now thinking huck knife vs assassin vs the greats vs rome mod stale?


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Yeah I wouldn't call it a true all mountain deck, it could be close for the right rider though. I'd probably go for the rome mod for what you want.


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

frankyfc said:


> Yeah guess i need that sweet spot. Found the DOA a good pop without it being a plank. Then more recently have tried some camber boards like the free thinker that had pop but felt more plank like and less fun overall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you've found DOA to be fun + poppy, why not stick with it?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I felt like the 2019 DWD Kwon had a lot of pop, it got an audible whoa from me when I loaded her up, so that was pretty cool. I want one but wallet says no


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

frankyfc said:


> I tend to find the lib tech line to be quite heavy - not been a huge fan in the past.
> 
> Interesting - very tempted by the huck knife.
> It's cheaper than the salomon assassin and i've heard people compare it to the D.O.A.
> ...





sush1 said:


> Yeah I wouldn't call it a true all mountain deck, it could be close for the right rider though. I'd probably go for the rome mod for what you want.


Huck knife is pretty capable as an all mountain deck imho. I'm rarely in a park and never doing huge jumps so i cant speak to that but for all-around pop, its pretty fantastic. As for everything else, I brought it with me on a trip to Brighton last season as my "lazy" board and ended up riding it more than anything else. it was a week between storms so no real pow to speak of but it was awesome on groomers and in the trees. strong choice!


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

sush1 said:


> Yeah I wouldn't call it a true all mountain deck, it could be close for the right rider though. I'd probably go for the rome mod for what you want.





ConcreteVitamin said:


> frankyfc said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah guess i need that sweet spot. Found the DOA a good pop without it being a plank. Then more recently have tried some camber boards like the free thinker that had pop but felt more plank like and less fun overall.
> ...


Good question. I’m tempted but have had the doa for two seasons in a row and like to try other things out. Doa is a good all round deck for sure but don’t think it’s the only board I’d ever ride. 



kriegs13 said:


> frankyfc said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to find the lib tech line to be quite heavy - not been a huge fan in the past.
> ...


Sweet. 
Sort of a toss up now between Salomon Huck knife and the Rome mod stale. 
Also still considering the Salomon assassin or yes greats but been put off slightly by lack of positive vibes from people. 

Considering a Rome mod stale and a softer board on the side. And also my pow board of course


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

Decade190 said:


> Good question. I’m tempted but have had the doa for two seasons in a row and like to try other things out. Doa is a good all round deck for sure but don’t think it’s the only board I’d ever ride.


Makes sense. I just purchased the DOA, and I was considering DOA, Huck Knife, Westmark, Mod. I'd say DOA and HK would be similar so if you already have the former probably doesn't make sense to get the latter.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Not surprised that this hasn't already been mentioned but the Kazu has an insane amount of pop. My buddy had the same experience as I did, where the first time you load up to boost off something, you'll way overshoot it. Not what I expected from a hard charging freeride deck, but in a good way.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> Not surprised that this hasn't already been mentioned but the Kazu has an insane amount of pop. My buddy had the same experience as I did, where the first time you load up to boost off something, you'll way overshoot it. Not what I expected from a hard charging freeride deck, but in a good way.


Not surprised because it’s not good? Or cos it’s less talked about?

I thought about the Kazu myself a few times but thought it may be too stiff to be all mountain quiver killer


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Decade190 said:


> Not surprised because it’s not good? Or cos it’s less talked about?
> 
> I thought about the Kazu myself a few times but thought it may be too stiff to be all mountain quiver killer


The latter one.

It's badass, but I've gotten used to wider boards, so I couldn't keep it.


----------



## snowboardkarma (Feb 6, 2011)

frankyfc said:


> hey team
> So i was all set up for a 154 2019 Yes greats for this seasons all mountain deck...
> However I have seen a lot of chat recently about it having softened up an awful lot and lacking pop.
> Thats a big turn off for me - like a pop in my decks for springing around the place.
> ...


Shaper Twin. Trust me.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

K2 bottle rocket might be sth to consider for all mountain freestyle. Poppy AF, stable, holds edge well, short radius, not only volume shift, makes it something of a different taste.


----------



## Drides (Nov 27, 2018)

Decade190 said:


> Good question. I’m tempted but have had the doa for two seasons in a row and like to try other things out. Doa is a good all round deck for sure but don’t think it’s the only board I’d ever ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rode both mod stale and huck knife last year. 

Mod is much more aggressive, there won't be a time where you feel like the board is holding you back while cruising a resort. be prepared to slam. 

The huck knife is a bit more forgiving with it's lifted tips, although the rocker starts pretty late. it pretty much rides cambered. 

Mod is poppier, huck knife has a little bit more fun throwing into butters and is a little bit softer.

Pretty similar decks both will send you to the moon


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Decade190 said:


> Also still considering the Salomon assassin or yes greats but been put off slightly by lack of positive vibes from people.


Hmm about the greats I'm more saying that it doesn't have that super bouncy camber feel or "pop". However, it is probably the most versatile twin I've tired personally, maybe the most versatile board. It is super at home on jumps and still locks into a rail really nicely. You can ride powder well with it due to the width and rocker. It's insane in a banked slalom, or turning anywhere really. You can drive a nice low euro carve or tear through tight trees. There have been slushy afternoons where I've taken it through the banked slalom, through the jib lines and then hit the mid size booters in the park, then the next day take it on a back country hike and ride pow, buttering and riding switch and it feels like you have chosen a great board for the situation the whole time.

I honestly can't think of anything it's bad at - maybe just bombing a hill straight compared to a stiffer directional board. If you know how to ollie it's got good pop, but if you hit a side hit or tranny it can launch you very nicely.

One of my favourite boards for sure. I think it basically epitomises what I feel yes is about - putting on your old school hip hop and hitting features all around the mountain and back country with some nice turns in between.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Most of this is on a Yes Greats:





And also here:


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

sush1 said:


> Decade190 said:
> 
> 
> > Also still considering the Salomon assassin or yes greats but been put off slightly by lack of positive vibes from people.
> ...


Oh nice. Sounds pretty sweet then?
Nothing to complain about?
Sounds like that’s beating the assassin and DWD Kwon


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

It's a great board depending on what you are looking for - I wouldn't say it's super aggressive. It's a great board to have in the quiver or it could be your only board if you are the right person. Fun yes, poppy - not the profile to be the most.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BqI6XUdnCtF/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BgwqSISAQCj/
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bnt6KgthCW8/

All promos but shows a bit of the versatility.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Decade190 said:


> Oh nice. Sounds pretty sweet then?
> Nothing to complain about?
> Sounds like that’s beating the assassin and DWD Kwon


Assassin: https://youtu.be/MCKi9H1huE8


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

F1EA said:


> Decade190 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh nice. Sounds pretty sweet then?
> ...


While Pat is an all time dood and a future legend, he is pretty worthless recommending boards for the masses. I could jib an Assassin, regular and Pro, but if you come into my shop and tell me jibs are important to you at all, I will not be grabbing one for you. It is a pow freestyle all mountain board. Jib deck for Pat, mid flex all mountain for us lesser mortals.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nivek said:


> While Pat is an all time dood and a future legend, he is pretty worthless recommending boards for the masses. I could jib an Assassin, regular and Pro, but if you come into my shop and tell me jibs are important to you at all, I will not be grabbing one for you. It is a pow freestyle all mountain board. Jib deck for Pat, mid flex all mountain for us lesser mortals.


Yep agree. I only put the 'review' up there because I had put a couple of pro shots from Austen S. for the Yes Greats as well, so was being fair hehe


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Most of this is on a Yes Greats:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr6YS8U_Y9c
> 
> And also here:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kb_SWPDLzw&t=122s


This is the old model right?

New one is way different right?

Pretty sure austin is tiny and would float on a party plate in powder though.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

frankyfc said:


> This is the old model right?
> 
> New one is way different right?
> 
> Pretty sure austin is tiny and would float on a party plate in powder though.


Yeah, most pros can do anything on any board. I'm not sure what Austen would float on, but in those clips, he's mostly on a Greats... doing more than just floating.

What's different in the new model?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Yeah, most pros can do anything on any board. I'm not sure what Austen would float on, but in those clips, he's mostly on a Greats... doing more than just floating.
> 
> *What's different in the new model?*


A few small things: slightly less camber, sidecut tweaked. Added 'Magnetration light' (Midbite). Should pretty much ride the same, so biggest change are probably the graphics.


----------



## riderriderpow77 (Jan 11, 2015)

signal park series. full camber twin shape with sintered base for only $188!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> A few small things: slightly less camber, sidecut tweaked. Added 'Magnetration light' (Midbite). Should pretty much ride the same, so biggest change are probably the graphics.


Yep that's what I thought. I've seen the new one at the shops... no signifficant difference.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nivek said:


> While Pat is an all time dood and a future legend, he is pretty worthless recommending boards for the masses. I could jib an Assassin, regular and Pro, but if you come into my shop and tell me jibs are important to you at all, I will not be grabbing one for you. It is a pow freestyle all mountain board. Jib deck for Pat, mid flex all mountain for us lesser mortals.


Hahhhh WTF @Nivek just saw this from you guys:
https://youtu.be/KZk22qOp44I

Couldn't agree more! So many things you said are incredibly SPOT ON. Kind of deserves its own thread even... 

By the way, your content this yr went from like a level 5 last season to a level 1,000 in quality. Way more professional and most of the stuff (like the boots 101, top 5's, Can Kevin carve it, etc) is great.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Hahhhh WTF @Nivek just saw this from you guys:
> https://youtu.be/KZk22qOp44I
> 
> Couldn't agree more! So many things you said are incredibly SPOT ON. Kind of deserves its own thread even...
> ...


Hahah very good. blackboard having only 4 boards to choose from is crazy stupid.

Incidentally i noted you seemed to massively rate the outsiders over the doa... why is that?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

frankyfc said:


> F1EA said:
> 
> 
> > Hahhhh WTF @Nivek just saw this from you guys:
> ...


Capita basically markets the DOA as the every mans everything freestyle board when it rides more like a Slopestyle big-park board. The Outsiders is really fun all over the mountain but is way more accessible than the DOA. The DOA isnt a bad board, it just gets way more hype and gets pushed way more than it should.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Nivek said:


> frankyfc said:
> 
> 
> > F1EA said:
> ...


I’m with you. I have seen so many doa’s on the hill the last few years and not everyone looks safe on them. 
That said - I love the “slope style big park feel”. I know you reviewed the dwd Kwon recently - would you take on of those over a doa? The Kwon intrigued me and highly tempted.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

frankyfc said:


> Hahah very good. blackboard having only 4 boards to choose from is crazy stupid.
> 
> Incidentally i noted you seemed to massively rate the outsiders over the doa... why is that?


Yeah 4 boards is ridiculous. But even if it had been 10, it would have been another pointless exercise... similar to the whole Good Wood thing... useless.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Decade190 said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > frankyfc said:
> ...


I didn't ride the Kwon, you'll have top ask the other guy


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you want pop, try a Sims Juice. I've rode poppier boards, but I'm not sure I've ridden a more consistent poppy board. The poppier boards I've ridden seem really picky. Like if you load them up just right and time it perfectly they launch you to the moon. If you don't, you hardly get anything. The Juice is really poppy but even if you're lazy or sorry with your timing (I'm usually both LOL) it'll still give you a good boost.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

linvillegorge said:


> If you want pop, try a Sims Juice. I've rode poppier boards, but I'm not sure I've ridden a more consistent poppy board. The poppier boards I've ridden seem really picky. Like if you load them up just right and time it perfectly they launch you to the moon. If you don't, you hardly get anything. The Juice is really poppy but even if you're lazy or sorry with your timing (I'm usually both LOL) it'll still give you a good boost.


Completely with you!
I bought a Rome mod based on pop advice and whilst it can be super poppy, it’s a nightmare to load up compared to my previous boards. My capita doa used to pop with much less effort. 

Wondering if a board like the yes greats may be better as it has less pop but is easier to access the pop.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

frankyfc said:


> linvillegorge said:
> 
> 
> > If you want pop, try a Sims Juice. I've rode poppier boards, but I'm not sure I've ridden a more consistent poppy board. The poppier boards I've ridden seem really picky. Like if you load them up just right and time it perfectly they launch you to the moon. If you don't, you hardly get anything. The Juice is really poppy but even if you're lazy or sorry with your timing (I'm usually both LOL) it'll still give you a good boost.
> ...


Yeah mod is massively cambered and actually takes way more effort to load up. 
I’m wondering if the greats is a better choice


----------

